# JLink:TRX Wireless High Fidelity Audio Transmiter & Receiver Kit



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I own a JL Audio E112 Sub. I recently saw that they have come out with a wireless transmitter kit. I was wondering if anyone has purchased it yet. I bought one from Martin Logan and it made my sub hum. I called the JL Audio tech department and I was told it was tested at a show and they had no problem but at the price they want I just wanted some more reassurance. I have put the link below so you can check it out.

Thank you

http://www.jlaudio.com/jlink-trx-home-audio-wireless-kit-96102


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Looks to me like SKAA technology. Perhaps you could email them to confirm. _If_ so, recommended.

cheers


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

ajinfla said:


> Looks to me like SKAA technology. Perhaps you could email them to confirm. If so, recommended. cheers



Thanks. What is SKAA?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

HIFI said:


> Thanks. What is SKAA?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=skaa


----------

